# Dark Cherry Stain



## J. M. Bird (Aug 23, 2009)

I am in the process of building a baby bed similar to the one below. I am not using cherry, however, I would like to finish with a dark cherry stain. I know this is a different process but don't know exactly how it is done. I would appriciate some direction.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Contrary to popular opinion*

Staining and finishing is right up there with rocket science.
It's both an art form and a chemistry "experiment".
What wood are you using?
Don't expect a similar finish except possibly in the shade of "darkness"
You can seal the wood and spray on a stain on the surface or you can hope to stain the wood the correct color and shade by using a gel stain, wipe on or dye. 
Sample pieces are the only way to go for your choice of wood, until you get it close.
This thread may be helpful: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/staining-cherry-14922/
and this for products pages 428 through 438:
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2010/Main/428

:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Joe H. Rogers (Feb 25, 2010)

*matching cherry stain*

I have matched different dark cherry colors by first using a red/brown dye then using a teak stain over it. You will need to sample your process several times as to how much dye you mix (I used alcohol) and then you may have to apply it more than once (depends upon the wood species and the finish stain you will be using. remember your poly coat will also tone down the reddish appearance. You just have to experiment but in a way it is habit forming when you realize how much control and variations you can obtain with dyes and stains together. Have fun.


----------

